# Help with pocket watch id / history



## Bob1971 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hello all,

ive half posted this on the repairs page - was asking about crown removal.

Thought I'd also put it here for the ID side. eBay purchase along with four semi broken ingersolls. Seller couldn't get back open. I could and it's a definite step up, but what is it? Any ideas?

Only marking I can see are

89 * 22h inside cover and dust cover. Face is enamelled.

Hoping photos will be in post and won't just remain as a link to Flickr. Don't know what changed. Posting from iphone maybe?

Here's the photos

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/744h0t


----------



## Bob1971 (Nov 10, 2016)

trying to post photo's again - this time from work desk top (sshhhh...)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/PtT122

nope. One more go....

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/shares/PtT122


----------



## Bob1971 (Nov 10, 2016)

Ta daaa! Photos.


----------

